# 2009 Season



## Mike P. (Apr 1, 2009)

So the all season hikers don't really have a new year (That would be me also)   BUT....  Anyone start the 2009 hiking season yet?  Plans???

This month, looking at getting out with the kids for a snow free Spring hike, later in April, thinking CT's Bear Mt.  Anxiously looking towards carrying a 5-8 pound pack instead of the 30 pounds......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 1, 2009)

just day hikes on the Appalachian trail..I don't carry a pack at all..I just carry a water bottle.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 1, 2009)

Haven't started yet but we have been making plans in Maine and New Hampshire.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Skier75 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not sure when we'll start, but hoping to maybe finish the 48 this year? Can't wait though.


----------



## Telemechanic (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll be hiking the John Muir Trail in California in July and August with some friends.   Those plans have been on going since last autumn.  

Next week I'm going to hike the A.T. from Salisbury CT to North Adams Mass.  This opportunity was a surprise: I've been laid off for two weeks.  Seemed like a perfect time to start getting in shape for the JMT.


----------



## skibum9995 (Apr 10, 2009)

Telemechanic said:


> I'll be hiking the John Muir Trail in California in July and August with some friends.   Those plans have been on going since last autumn.


I'll be on the JMT in August also. 

I have the Long Trail on my radar, along with some crazy day hikes in the Whites. I'm also in the planning stages of a hike similar to Hank Folsoms diretissima, hitting all 48 peaks in a continuos hike.


----------



## MRGisevil (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll probably spend a good amount of time in the Mt. Holyoke range, but most likely the majority of my time'll be spent biking instead of hiking. Tim's much more avid about biking so I've been leaning towards that more lately.


----------



## Telemechanic (Apr 12, 2009)

skibum9995 said:


> I'll be on the JMT in August also.
> 
> I have the Long Trail on my radar, along with some crazy day hikes in the Whites. I'm also in the planning stages of a hike similar to Hank Folsoms diretissima, hitting all 48 peaks in a continuos hike.



Will you be hiking northbound or southbound.  I'll be starting July 29th from Vosemite Valley.

I have a route for a 48 4k footer hike on a couple of sheets of line paper I planned back in 2004.  I was set to go when I lost my job (with vacations), took a low paying (dream) job with the AMC's shelter program and then spent all my hiking time for the next three summers as a caretaker.  I still hope to get back to that hike someday.  Unlike Hank Folsom I'd like to it as a long distance backpacking trip with resupply plans, a couple of road walks and one "bushwack" using an abandoned trail.


----------



## gravydan (Apr 13, 2009)

Spent an overnighter in and around MT Greylock; staying at Peck's Brook Shelter.

Plans this year include crossing off some 4kers and thru-hiking the Cohos Trail in July.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about being laid off, sounds like a goo d plan with the unexpected free-time.

Hoping to od a Presi-traverse during Memorial Day weekend, finsh 48 X 3seasons in June & do a few more of the ADK's.  I have 11 left, all in the ADK's for the Northeast 115. (46 ADK + 2 Cat, 14 ME, 5 VT, 48 NH)  I've got the house rented for July just south of the High Peaks already.


----------



## skibum9995 (Apr 13, 2009)

Telemechanic said:


> Will you be hiking northbound or southbound.  I'll be starting July 29th from Vosemite Valley.
> 
> I have a route for a 48 4k footer hike on a couple of sheets of line paper I planned back in 2004.  I was set to go when I lost my job (with vacations), took a low paying (dream) job with the AMC's shelter program and then spent all my hiking time for the next three summers as a caretaker.  I still hope to get back to that hike someday.  Unlike Hank Folsom I'd like to it as a long distance backpacking trip with resupply plans, a couple of road walks and one "bushwack" using an abandoned trail.



I'll be heading south, not sure of a start date yet. One of the guys I'm going with is starting the Colorado Trail June 21, we'll be heading out to the Sierra once he's done. It should be sometime in early August.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 13, 2009)

The whole year's one big season to me, but I do admit the hiking will pick up now that ski season is over. I've already been up in the Whites taking photos of waterfalls, and hope to do a bunch of day or backpacking trips into places I haven't been before or in a long time, such as the Great Gulf, Wild River Valley, and Caribou/Speckled Mountain Wilderness. We want to traverse the Davis Path and the Kilkenny Ridge Trail, I'd like to try a full Presi traverse, and we're going to do some Mahoosuc/Grafton backpacking. I'd also like to get up to Baxter again in the fall.

Most importantly, sometime this summer I want to finish and post the photo album from our backpacking trip *two* summers ago in the Maroon Bells Wilderness in Colorado. Oopsie.


----------



## Shroud (Apr 22, 2009)

After years of not hiking, I did around 15 4k+ footers (a few more than once since my friend had never hiked them) last year. My wife and I did Mt. Washington for the first time ever and it was her first ever 4k+ footer as well.

Tripyramids
The Bonds
Flume Slide
N. and S. Twin
Katahdin
exploring more of the Presidential Range

...are all ones I'd love to experience this year if time permits. I'd also like to find time to do Chocorua again since it has been years since I hiked it and my wife has never climbed it. My kids climbed their first peaks last year (Cardigan and Kearsarge) and I'd love to get them up something like Chocorua or Moosilauke.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 23, 2009)

Shroud, IMO Moosilauke from Ravine Lodge Road may be easier than Chocorua.  The DOC does a great job maintaining the trails.


----------



## Shroud (Apr 26, 2009)

Mike, I agree with you about (eventually) choosing to do Moosilauke with them. A friend and I hiked Moosilauke on a perfect Fall day via Gorge Brooke and came down Carriage Road. Gorge Brook is an amazing trail with some beautiful hiking that I'm sure my kids will enjoy.


----------

